
Israeli startups raise a record $1.7B in last quarter - JSeymourATL
http://www.newsweek.com/israeli-start-ups-raise-record-17-billion-last-quarter-480377
======
Kinnard
This record fundraising contrasts quite a bit with this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066571)

